# Video of Snowball from 16 days old to 4 weeks.



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I would like to share this short video of a 16 day old Snowball here's the link: 




EDIT:UPDATE Another video of snowball at 17 days old,she is very vocal in this one  





EDIT:UPDATE Snowballs eyes are open so here is a link to another short video





EDIT:UPDATE Snowball at 20 days old exploring on her own for the 1st time.





EDIT:UPDATE Snowball at 4 weeks old 126 grams


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

Cute Overload  Snowball is too precious and looks like he's enjoying the bonding time


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

Baby hedgies are so cute.  I just love them at that age.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

that is a loooooooong tongue!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

Oh wow. Lock your doors. Here I come. But if Nancy sees that little albino-well you know Nancy and her albinos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

Awwwwww!!

I think Snowball likes you!! :lol:


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

I think I just slipped into a "cute coma". :shock:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

*NOM NOM NOM!!!!*

Adorable!!!


----------



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

Thats my baby  i cant wait to get her home :!:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*



Garrick said:


> Thats my baby  i cant wait to get her home :!:


Hey Garrick and anyone else who wants to watch it I have just added another video of snowball she's very vocal on this one here's the link:


----------



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

I personally think in that video her nose looks darker like a liver color rather than pink and her eyes look opened in the middle like a black color or a very dark red. Anyone e;se think that i know as of now people are thinking she is albino but i am starting to think she might be a different color. Any ideas?


----------



## Soraya (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

i really dont think she is albino even in the first video i didnt think so...her eyes are black and her nose is to dark to be albino


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

She is too cute for words! And all that chirping in the second video warmed my heart. What a little angel. I can tell she's going to make you verrrrry happy, Garrick!


----------



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

her eyes arent open yet. They look like it but they arent:/ sunday will be 3 weeks but i think they will be black


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

She doesn't look albino at all to me, either.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

She looks like an angel to me! And that chirping. I could never put her down!!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

My eyes are not what they use to be i'm getting old :lol:
Snowball's visor appears to be banded.
I got an :idea: i'm going to pick up a Magnifying glass today and that should help me to see alot better :!:


----------



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

I think that will help you see! lol well we will all know soon enough her eyes should open soon


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

She looks like she will probably be a cinnicott. Her nose is the right colour and her eyes look like they'll be dark. She will be a beauty regardless of what colour she ends up.


----------



## kimmie117 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

toooooo cute!!


----------



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

her eyes opened! they are black!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

Are they black or ruby? That's impressive if they are black considering how light she is.


----------



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

Yes well he says from what he can tell they are black or a very dark ruby but i am going with black they look black to em but i also am only seeing a video not the real thing! Also he thinks he is seeing some banding on the quills above her eyes but she is growing like a weed and changing every day


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

Snowballs eyes have turned a dark shade of red/ruby.
Here is a link to a new video of her at 20 days old exploring on her own for the 1st time.
She weighed in at 88 grams today 11-28-09.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*



> Snowballs eyes have turned a dark shade of red/ruby.


They have always been red/ruby.  That doesn't change.


----------



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Video of Snowball at 16 days old.*

She is doing great! Just got a new video update


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just beautiful!


----------



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

Well she is home!!!! I love her! She has only been home a day but i think she is going to be a snuggler she likes to walk into my elbow and armpt and burry her head then she will poke her head out look at me and then try to climb up my chest! Makes me laugh she is so great! Ilove her


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Love those tiny toes... soft little hedgie feet


----------

